# 1965 Tripower Distributor



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have the original tri power that came with my '65. When the motor was rebuilt, a generic Edelbrock performer and a Holley carb were put on just to get everything else sorted from its ground up restoration. One of the last things is to get the tripower sorted out and installed.

It ran when it was removed, I plan of doing the carbs/linkage/lines and cleaning the manifold. I do not have the distributer that came with the car originally, the shaft broke and it is what led to the restoration. I am running a GM/Summit HEI ignition. I know that will not fit with the tripower, what is the electronic ignition of choice that people are running on these, obviously it has to be some kind of small bodied distributor.

THANKS!

Rob


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

After various Pontiacs over the years with hacked in HEI conversions, a few w Pertronix conversions, one with an early 80's unilite, my '72 TA with its nightmare OEM unitized setup, and chasing decent point sets.....AAARRRG!...I settled on M & H one wire conversions for three of my keeper Pontiacs. The first M & H one wire conversion I bought over a dozen years ago from PY, the last two, bought at whls off a vendor buddy. Have had no problems w them. The nice thing about the M & H breakerless conversion is one doesn't have to run a separate 12 volt hot wire, or remove the ballast resistor from your harness (or have a new harness custom built w/o one). Unlike the Pertronix conversion, there are not two wires coming out of the distributor body, just one, just like a stock Delco points distributor... stock appearance is very important to me in a restoration, its also important in working on a customer's vehicle, which they are just trying to maintain the appearance of originality. 

Following is link to installing the M&H breakerless conversion from an old issue of Pontiac Enthusiast, its a very easy process. In your spot, a suitable Pontiac cast iron body distributor shouldnt be that hard to find. might post here if anyone here has one out of a '64-66 GTO.

http://www.breakerless.com/pontiac_enthusiast_article.pdf


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Agree with Pinion head, solid advice....I bought a rebuilt car done Pontiac distributor from O'Reilly auto parts last year it was $45. All new points cap rotor bearings etc. you could then plug in the M&H......on the bench

I used a Crane module and it is the same way no wire modifications needed, uses same as factory, 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

THANKS PINION HEAD! That is exactly what I was looking for. After all the effort to keep it looking like it came from a time machine, the idea of being stuck with the odd looking distributor was a no go for me as well.


----------

